# steam vac error



## colby420 (Sep 7, 2011)

Operating System
MS Windows XP Home 32-bit SP3
CPU
AMD Sempron 2600+ 41 °C
Palermo 90nm Technology
RAM
2.00 GB Single-Channel DDR @ 159MHz (3-3-3-8)
Motherboard
SiS-755 (Socket 940) 40 °C
Graphics
Plug and Play Monitor ([email protected])
256MB RADEON X800 PRO (ATI)
Hard Drives
488GB Seagate ST3500413AS (SATA) 39 °C
Optical Drives
HP DVD Writer 840x
Audio
Realtek AC'97 Audio


Counter-strike source
Insurgency


2 years ago on my moms computer i started getting booted off css servers with and error message stateing
secure connection failed
a connection to steam vac servers could not be made for trouble shoting visit steam support
but their suggestions did not fix the problem i was having so i stoped playing for couple months bought this comp (spec above) and started playing css again and went well for id say 8 months but the i received same error messageso i visted the steam support page tried doin what it said the alowed the hl2 fliles through my firewall and antivirus checked my connection with my isp made sure no backround progeams were running and open ports through my router.and it seemed to work played for couple more months and then bam got booted form server msg appeard and ever since then i mighgtt be able to squeeze afew minutes in here and there get mad go do sumthing else recenmtly ive noticed in my console after closing steam error msg its says steam client timed out or no steam logon
when i receive the error msg my steam will go ofline my ingame steam thing friends list will say no network connection could be made
and i will exit css look at the libray with my games at bottm says no connection then 25 secs after exiting css steam will come back online 
rarely can i get in a 10 hr playing day usually can only last 5 to 10 minutes.


also shoulda squeezed this in up there ive even tried playing on non vac secured servers and thot no it cant give me that error msg im not on vac server but sure enough its happen.


on insurgency i can play perfectly fine buit thot i should metion becuase of above problem insugency servers are vac secured as well and while i play in there i can lose connection to steam and stuff but not get booted forms erver and receive msg likefriends will go offine but i can stay in server i can even minimize game and steam will come back onlin 5-25 secs later

just wondering if anyof you have any suggestion on ways to fix this ongoing 2year pain in the butt, dont wanna have to quit playing agian css alltime fav fps game plz help lol


----------



## colby420 (Sep 7, 2011)

lol i know right


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you rechecked your security software, often a anti-malware programs update can reset the allowed list.


----------



## colby420 (Sep 7, 2011)

yea all instances of hl2.exe are alowed thro firewall and antivirus im useing norton 360 but i havent heard of norton no being compatible with css and steam


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

> when i receive the error msg my steam will go ofline my ingame steam thing friends list will say no network connection could be made
> and i will exit css look at the libray with my games at bottm says no connection then 25 secs after exiting css steam will come back online
> rarely can i get in a 10 hr playing day usually can only last 5 to 10 minutes.


That almost sounds like a connection problem modem/router or ISP, do you lose all connection to the internet when it happens?


----------



## colby420 (Sep 7, 2011)

no i dont not lose connection to the internet jsut steam thats what i thot at first it was my internet but then i realized i was staying connected just not to steam


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have the router ports opened for Steam? 
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=8571-GLVN-8711


----------



## colby420 (Sep 7, 2011)

yea i believe tha was one of the suggestions form steam support and ive done that it didnt work i even tried agian last night (openin oports )
but nope still get booted


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you seen this one> https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=1452-HCVB-6984


----------



## colby420 (Sep 7, 2011)

yea i seen that one butim not recieving those error msgs


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

How are you connecting wired or wireless? 
How is your home network setup, Modem/routers/switches etc.


----------



## colby420 (Sep 7, 2011)

its wired 
and the cable comes outta the wall into the router then to my comp thats all i knwo bout how its conncted


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Lets see the results of ipconfig /all

Go Start, Run, in the run box type cmd hit enter, at the C: prompt type or paste ipconfig /all , hit enter, the results will appear in the window, right click pick select all from the list, hit enter that will copy the contents to the clipboard, then paste them in your next post.


----------



## colby420 (Sep 7, 2011)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\User>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : user-0f80e66783
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-5B-49-54-F6
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.104
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, September 07, 2011 11:15:
32 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, September 14, 2011 11:15:
32 PM
C:\Documents and Settings\User>


----------



## colby420 (Sep 7, 2011)

i hope i didnt do it wrong im not a computer wiz so l0l


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You did it correctly, nothing unusual there, I'm still thinking it's a internet connection problem, run a couple tests at Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test and see how much the results vary if at all.


----------



## colby420 (Sep 7, 2011)

every time i did it ping went down 30-10
download speed when up 17mbps-20
upload speed ranged from 2-3


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

2-3 is low for the up speed, see if you can lower the client rates in steam> https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=4166-TYSC-9690


----------



## colby420 (Sep 7, 2011)

ok i put those in toconsole in game but didnt seem to make a difference
butim tryingh to open ports for my routeragain but this time its different so maybe i made a mistake last time 
ok its asks me for the name then the udp or tcp then the port nuumber blank to blank but under that it says interval place to type then 50 ~ 30000 ms what do i put there


----------



## colby420 (Sep 7, 2011)

and ip raplacement and the allow session initiated from/to 3rdf party
lol im so dumb


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Here is the list of ports > https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=8571-GLVN-8711


----------



## colby420 (Sep 7, 2011)

is this where i m supposed to put it

Trigger
Users can define their port trigger here to allow the specific multiple session protocols to pass through the firewall.




Name i know what to put here
Type TCP UDP and here
Port Number From and here To 
Interval i dont know what to put here ( 50 ~ 30000 ms ) 
IP Replacement Disable address replacement ] 
Enable replacement on TCP ]]]idk what to pick here
Enable replacement on UDP ]
Allow sessions initiated from/to the 3rd host and i dk if i should check this box


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What Brand and model router do you have(so I can look at the setup screens)?


----------



## colby420 (Sep 7, 2011)

it says smc net works on the top and smc8014wn on the front


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See if this helps> Port Forwarding Steam Client on the SMC SMC8014WN - PortForward.com


----------



## colby420 (Sep 7, 2011)

im not buying full copy to open ports lol


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That was an ad upper right corner it says "Click here to skip this ad"  then take you to the instructions.


----------



## colby420 (Sep 7, 2011)

yea i found that lol and i opened them and tried it out but i still got the error msg lol


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think it's time to call the ISP about the up speed.


----------



## colby420 (Sep 7, 2011)

umm what do i say to them


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Explain the problem your having losing connection to the server and the slow up speed vs the down speed.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Try downloading and installing the PF Port Checker to check the status of the ports you opened.


----------



## colby420 (Sep 7, 2011)

all ports are opened that i need for steam
and i call my isp and they said nothing is wrong with my connection 
umm couple wekks ago i thot it was my internet connection so i switch isp 
they said my upload speed is normal 
this i so frustrating


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmm, it sounds as though the router may be at fault.


----------



## colby420 (Sep 7, 2011)

srry been away a few days so what get a new router


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, I would recommend buying a new router and seeing if it makes a difference.


----------



## colby420 (Sep 7, 2011)

how bout this for a theroy. maybe theres a prob with the steam filesi have downloaded becuase ive had this problem for a couple years now ,likr it first started on my moms computer with a diff oruter tht im using now and diff isp then wheni moved i got my computer and we switched isp so they broought out new router and i was able to play for a few months but sure enough i got booted and recieved that error msg so i thot to reinstall steam and css liek cause it only happens in css and so i went to their website like i did the first time reinstalled but problem still persisted so i dont the whole deal with router and i got to play for few dyas but error msg still came so i got new harddrive casue i had to take my comp into the shop and while buddy was working on it her putin newharddrive and that week i even switched isp and got new router so once i got it i opened the ports and well let me play for like a week or so then i wasnt able to stay connected for more then a 3 min round so i thot maybe it was my acount so i got new steam acount and it let me play for months then all of the sudden got msg and ive contact steam support throo email and told them ive done all suggestions on therre forums page told themthe whole story and they pretty much jsut told to to keep doing same thing the website said . but last night i thot maybe video drivers outta date someone had mentioned that might be so throo steam i clicked check for driver up dates then brought me to this ati website and i clicked detect and install but halfway throo microsft poped up and said this versoin hasnt been test or w/e and micrsoft recomended i abort install so i did where can i go to update drivers ,and i have aother computer running of the same router too and the stay connected to the internet wheni get dissconnected from steam ,do i have to set up a network or something . thannk you all for the help so far i will give my isp another call see if they cant get my upload speed better 

but the one thing that bugs me about all this is when i try an idea to fix the problem it gives me time to play but it allways comes back ,like past few days umm on monday i played the whole morning like 5 hours straight and had to leave for one our came back and was able to stay coonnected 
i also noticed tat after if i close error msg with out going to link and i look in console it will say no steam logon twice ,and while im play if i happen to pull console up i will know im going to get disconnected because it would say acheivments diabled steam not running or sumthing like that,
the reason i think i have to open a network or something like that is cause when steam will disconect in the friends window it will say no network connection could be made and if i have a conversation up it will read lost connection to steam will auto matcially rejoin when network connection becomes availible.

if you have anymore questions to maybe give you another idea just ask ,gunna call my isp to bring new router over


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

You stated the problem ocurred on your mom's computer. Was Steam properly installed on both computers? Try uninstalling the program using Revouninstaller (use the Moderate Setting) and reinstall again.


----------



## colby420 (Sep 7, 2011)

lol wth is revouninstaller do i need to downlad that ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes > Revo uninstaller


----------



## colby420 (Sep 7, 2011)

do i have to call my isp to find out my connection speed cause to install steam it asks 
choose internet connection speed
modem-56k
dsl>256k
dsl>768k
dsl/cable>2m
calbe/fiber>10m 

i never knew which on to choose so i chose dsl>768k


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test run the test and post the results.


----------



## colby420 (Sep 7, 2011)

26 ms ping
download speed 14.12 mpbs
upload speed 2.37 mpbs


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your connection is actually faster then the dsl>768k, from the speedtest results you would be at the highest speed cable/fiber>10m


----------



## colby420 (Sep 7, 2011)

ok well i installed it but lasted all of 5 mins
still waitng for (isp) to send me a router


----------



## colby420 (Sep 7, 2011)

yea got router
opened the ports before i started playing got couple days of playing but 
same error msg


----------

